
How German physicists reacted to the Hiroshima bomb (2016) - prismatic
https://kottke.org/16/10/how-german-physicists-reacted-to-the-hiroshima-bomb
======
ncmncm
It should be mentioned again that Lise Meitner should, by every standard, have
got the Nobel in 1944, not Hahn.

------
sriram_malhar

        HEISENBERG: One can’t say that. One could equally well say “That’s the quickest way of ending the war.”
    

It is easier to talk physics and be philosophical when the people who suffered
are "not like us". Also, Otto Hahn stole the Nobel from Lise Meitner.

